

Ask HN:  How do you sketch out the design of your code before you start coding? - grandalf

Do you use a whiteboard?  TDD?  Pencil and paper?  Scratch project?
======
asimjalis
I use a combination of TDD and long conversations with myself. Here is my
algorithm in the form of a checklist:

    
    
        CHECKLIST FOR CODING
    
        [ ] Is there a conversation with self about this program?
        [ ] Is there a user scenario that has been customer validated?
        [ ] Does the conversation describe the user scenario that does not work?
        [ ] Does the conversation describe the user interface that the scenario needs?
        [ ] Does the conversation describe the API that the user interface needs?
        [ ] Does the program contain tests for this new API?

